# White flamed maple tops?



## trippled (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I started thinking about ordering a custom shop with a white flamed maple and I realized that I've never seen one except for the broderick's LACS which looked very pale.

Why isnt it more cmmon to do white flame tops? will it always look pale or something?


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 10, 2010)

Is Broderick's flame top? I always thought it was just plain white, and I don't think I've ever seen white on a flame top, I guess it must be hard to get a good contrast to do it.


----------



## IDLE (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it's called a "blonde" finish sometimes.


----------



## trippled (Apr 10, 2010)

You can clearly see on that pic theres some figuring, it's actually a quilt but it doesnt matters that much.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 10, 2010)

Broderick's has a transparent white finish, which kinda kills the maple IMO. I like a good stain and oil/clear coat on them maples.


----------



## trippled (Apr 10, 2010)

Whats the difference between stain and a transperent color?


----------



## adaman (Apr 10, 2010)

I have always heard of them referred to as a "white wash" finish, either way I think they look amazing and have been gassing for something like that since I first saw those "Infinity Series" Ibanez mock ups on here forever ago.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2010)

They're rare because they're tricky to do.


----------



## trippled (Apr 10, 2010)

but a well trained luthier should do it well?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 10, 2010)

and just so you know, chris' guitar has a "quilted" maple top. "flamed" refers to a more tiger-stripey look.


----------



## trippled (Apr 10, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> and just so you know, chris' guitar has a "quilted" maple top. "flamed" refers to a more tiger-stripey look.



I actually mentioned it earlier on that thread.
Thanks anyway


----------



## sevenstringgod (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think this looks something like a prs private stock and it has flamed white maple top, just so you get an idea of how it should look like.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 10, 2010)

Most of the time its called a "White Wash" finish


----------



## trippled (Apr 10, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> I'm not sure, but I think this looks something like a prs private stock and it has flamed white maple top, just so you get an idea of how it should look like.



That actually looks very pale too..
I'd want it to have those black stripes in there, 
you cant really see the figuring that way..


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 10, 2010)

That is pretty damned hot, wow...


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 11, 2010)

trippled said:


> That actually looks very pale too..
> I'd want it to have those black stripes in there,
> you cant really see the figuring that way..


 
If you want to see the stripes black in that, order a Carvin with Flame Maple Top and Black and White Denim finish. I thought about that too and actually just tried to order it on a DC727. Due to their thinking my build was too "unreturnable" due to some other options, nothing very strange I assure you, but it is their business what they build/charge and having just bought some stocks I didn't want to put down 50% instead of the 20% deposit they advertise [I put 28% down] so instead I ordered a stock DC727 with Orange Burst Top on Quilt Maple. Not really what I wanted but if it turns out good I'll deal for a while and order the other the way I want it later.

Oh, go to Carvin and do "Denim" as a search and you will see. It is what you are describing and it would be hawt as hell


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 11, 2010)

I've always wondered if white flame/quilted tops were possible. It looks like marble


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 11, 2010)

Denim is fucking hot


----------



## trippled (Apr 11, 2010)

The only good looking denim I've ever seen was only a sherman.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 11, 2010)

I always GAS hard when I see Broderick's 7's.

But "white wash" does look gorgeous and I wish it were more common, too.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry about the bump, just I was going to start a new thread and found this one. Has anyone in the luthiery community got any idea of how this kind of finish is actually achieved? I really want to do this for my most recent build. Thanks! And sorry again for the bump.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 30, 2010)

Shouldn't it be possible to do the "triple step method" or whatever it's called, when you dye it black first and sand it off to make the wood look deeper? Carvin and PRS do this a lot, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to do it with a white dye on top.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes I see what you mean; I'd probably do this, but the info I'm after is the actual process of making it such a pure white. White stain, if I am correct, is not a proper white. It still shows a fair amount of the wood colour through IIRC...


----------



## darren (Jun 30, 2010)

The thing is, coloured dyes actually _dye_ the wood a different colour. Dyes are transparent and allow the wood grain and figure to show through.

Stains, on the other hand, are essentially very thin paints that have pigment in them that obscures the wood.

There is no such thing as a "white dye". Any kind of white finish has to be semi-opaque because of the very nature of the white pigments that are used. So a translucent white/blonde finish over maple will always kill the grain somewhat. The more white you want it to be, the more it will kill the grain.


----------



## budda (Jun 30, 2010)

I wanted this finish until I saw it done, now I'd just prefer a natural stain.


----------



## Inazone (Jul 1, 2010)

The only production-model guitars I've seen with nice figuring under transparent white finish were the Jackson JRS line (Strat shaped w\ Wilkinson bridge) that had solid ash bodies in black or white transparent finishes. I like ash for both appearance and tone, but some people don't, and that particular guitar model wasn't of interest to me. IIRC, Fender used ash bodies for a lot of their "blonde" guitars.


----------



## ephrion (Jul 1, 2010)

I've never seen white look good on any wood aside from ash...












And even then its a really subtle thing. Partially the problem is my crappy phone camera, but it is just difficult to see the wood grain at all.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 1, 2010)

First time i've seen a white flame/quilt top, really nice look though. I'd like to see a J. Custom with a white flame top!


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 1, 2010)

Emperoff said:


>



Outstanding!! What is that guitar?


----------



## Galius (Jul 1, 2010)

SX ISIS CUS 24 NA Electric Guitar at RondoMusic.com

This ones pretty pale


----------



## jcbakz (Jul 1, 2010)

just chiming guys:
here's mine.. its no flame maple and white finish but i think its pretty much the same with that transparent white finish y'all talking about...
its supposed to be purple. sprayed a very thin layer of purple at 2 meters and a half, let it dry then rubbed 5 layers of black raw vinegar (coconut vinegar) into the wood to make the grain of the wood visible -- but my crappy camera cant get the grain clear! trust me the grain is very clear to see in person .


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 1, 2010)

jcbakz said:


>




OMG!!!!!!!!!! Who made that body for you?!?!?! SO SEXY!!!!


----------



## jcbakz (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks!  I modded it with the help of my friend a luthier. its the 1527 body. I placed a thin layer of wood with a lot of grains at the top


----------



## potatohead (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been a fan of trans white for a while. I wish Carvin offered it, I would have ordered it but instead went with natural which I guess is as close as I can get.


----------

